# DIRTY DANCING: 30th ANNIVERSARY – Coming to Cinemas Jan. 29 for Two Nights Only – On Blu-ray, DVD and Limited Edition Collector's Box Set February 7



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Have the time of your life when the Dirty Dancing: 30th Anniversary Edition arrives on Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD, along with a special Limited Collector's Edition Box Set, on February 7, 2017, featuring all new bonus material. The classic will also return to theaters on January 29 and February 1, 2017 for a 30th anniversary presentation from Fathom Events and Lionsgate. Dirty Dancing stars Patrick Swayze (Ghost), Jennifer Grey (Ferris Bueller’s Day Off), Jerry Orbach ( TV’s “Law & Order”), Cynthia Rhodes (Flashdance), Kelly Bishop (TV’s “Gilmore Girls”), and Jack Weston (The Thomas Crown Affair).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

